# Enjoy The Arcade



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have added an arcade to the forum. You can access it from the main links bar at the top of the main page. Create tournaments, strive to be the GC forum arcade champ. Get to it.

Direct Link: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/arcade.php


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have added an arcade to the forum. You can access it from the main links bar at the top of the main page. Create tournaments, strive to be the GC forum arcade champ. Get to it.


i had asteroids once.... they make a cream for that.

cool addition, but i waste more than enough time here already


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think a few tournaments should be in order. Winner gets a GC guitar strap. A little more interesting than the post contests. Now you really have to work for it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Dude, are you trying to get me fired?!

I already spend 99% of my work day on forums!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ben_allison said:


> Dude, are you trying to get me fired?!
> 
> I already spend 99% of my work day on forums!!!


+1!! I LOVE Breakout and Tetris....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> +1!! I LOVE Breakout and Tetris....


I smell some tourny's coming.....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I smell some tourny's coming.....


Yeah but you can't pause the game can you? Yikes this could be bad..... :smile:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

ben_allison said:


> Dude, are you trying to get me fired?!
> 
> I already spend 99% of my work day on forums!!!


I work for myself.

Now I'm going to have to fire ME!

lol

thanks man, haven't seen those titles for a very long time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Addictive, ain't it ?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Addictive, ain't it ?


Yeah in an evil Ihavetokeeplookingovermyshoulder kind of way!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah in an evil Ihavetokeeplookingovermyshoulder kind of way!


Records are dropping every few minutes


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

ben_allison said:


> Dude, are you trying to get me fired?!
> 
> I already spend 99% of my work day on forums!!!


LOL I spend WAY too much time on forums at work, but then again they gave me full internet access, for my job though.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starbuck,

You can pause Tetris, not sure about the others as I'm a Tetris junkie and REALLY didn't need this!:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Starbuck,
> 
> You can pause Tetris, not sure about the others as I'm a Tetris junkie and REALLY didn't need this!:smile:



No me either! I'll have to take another look, although I don't know if I really needed to know that!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking for players for the first Tetris Tourny. Sign up in the Arcade.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Man, I totally nailed the high score in Space Invaders - first attempt! All that time spent in the arcade as a kid is finally starting to pay off...

One year for Christmas, my Mom put a roll of quarters in my stocking. I thought that was the best present ever. Back then, $10 in quarters could last you a whole day in the arcade...


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

This has completely killed my productivity today.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking for 3 more tetris players to start the tourney. Jump in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Like I don't spend enough time online...
Tempting indeed.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The bar keeps getting raised in the arcade. Looks like the wheat is getting separated from the chafe


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

thank you for setting the game limit to 20.. otherwise I would spend all day playing snake, I think I had a hight score of 2 - 3K on another forum in that game


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Direct link just in case some can't find it:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/arcade.php


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

This is NOT a good thing. Other than the fact that I can't come even remotely close to breaking the Tetris record... I am spending way too much on the arcade here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Still two open slots for the Tetris Tourney. Join up


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tetris tourney is underway. Those of you that signed up, you have 3 plays to beat your oponent and advance to the next round. Good luck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tetris tourney is underway. Those of you that signed up, you have 3 plays to beat your oponent and advance to the next round. Good luck.


On my way...

So anyway-my first game was my worst ever on any version of Tetris--my second was my best here.
I may wait until lyricgirl plays to see if she can beat my score.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ever notice how loud a space bar can be when you're shooting aliens in your cubicle?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll try to login tonight, can't manage here since they've "redecorated" and gotten rid of cubicles.. More efficient. Yeah right.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ever notice how loud a space bar can be when you're shooting aliens in your cubicle?


That's my fear right now my friend.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ever notice how loud a space bar can be when you're shooting aliens in your cubicle?


Hahah, I've gotten some weird looks today because of that very thing.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

YOu might as well take me out. Or I guess I concede. I don't have the time to spend and what (little) free time I get at home is better spent playing music.... Not that I don't take childish glee in the old video games, I just over estimated my time and interest.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

The Arcade is going to be the death of me


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I just had my 3 worst games of Tetris. And I needed my best game on this version to stay alive--so I guess it doesn't matter what my score was--it had to be a whole lot higher.

Next time!


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

oh, missed the chance to enroll in the snake tournament... I'll try to catch the next one...


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

As reigining snake champion, I think you automatically deserve a spot in the tourney


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple of tourney's open in the arcade. Sign up today.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

c'mon guys and gals, one more for the Snake tourney!


----------

